# طلب من الجيش الحر في سورية



## السنفور الصناعي (21 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
انا مهندس ميكانيك أعمل لصالح الجيش الحر في سورية.
نريد تصنيع طائرة صغيرة بدون طيار مثبت عليها كاميرا للبث المباشر، وتستطيع حمل ثقل قدره 10 كغ.
هل يمكنكم مساعدتنا بهذا الموضوع للتخلص من الطاغية المجرم بشار الاسد ورفع الظلم عن اخوانكم المستضعفين في سورية..
جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## ALUMIN (25 مايو 2015)

السلام على من اتبع هدى الله
بدون تفلسف او عبقرية فان الحلال بين والحرام بين وعلى ذلك اعتبر ان ما تفعله حرام و كبيرة من الكبائر


----------



## السنفور الصناعي (26 مايو 2015)

عفوا اخي alumin مافهمت عليك وين الحرام بالموضوع ووين الكبيرة يلي ارتكبها؟؟


----------



## ALUMIN (26 مايو 2015)

السنفور الصناعي قال:


> عفوا اخي alumin مافهمت عليك وين الحرام بالموضوع ووين الكبيرة يلي ارتكبها؟؟


الكبيرة هي التحضير لقتل النفس التي حرم الله قتلها


----------



## السنفور الصناعي (26 مايو 2015)

هذا جهاد في سبيل الله ... جهاد في سبيل الأرض والعرض... جهاد لتخليص سورية من الطاغية المجرم بشار الاسد الذي يقتل الاطفال والنساء كل يوم، في سورية كل يوم يرتكب هذا الطاغية عشرات المجازر بالقصف بالطيران والبراميل المتفجرة على المدنيين، هناك مئات الالاف من المعتقلين والمعتقلات في سجونه ولا احد يعلم ماذا يفعل بهم هؤلاء المجرمين...كل هذه الجرائم التي نراها ويراها كل العالم والتي يرتكبها هذا المجرم بشار الاسد وحزب الله وايران في سورية وتأتي وتقول لي النفس التي حرم الله!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ والله ستسألون يوم القيامة عما قدمتم لهذا الشعب السوري المظلوم.... ولكن لنا الله...وكفى به وكيلا..


----------



## ALUMIN (26 مايو 2015)

السنفور الصناعي قال:


> هذا جهاد في سبيل الله ..


هذا جهاد اخر الزمن اين يكدب فيها الصادق ويصدق الكادب 
كنت ولازلت اعتبر بشار الاسد رجلا عظيم يحبه الاغلبية الساحقة من شعبه. بنى سوريا وجعلها من احسن الدول العربية و يأكل شعبها مما يزرع في ارضه .....ليجلب حسد وغيرة الكثير المجرمين الذين دمروا ما بناه الشعب السوري و اصبحت سوريا خراب في خراب 
لا لشيئ الا لطلب الحرية المزعومة ...... 
اطرح عليك سؤال هل تريد ان تكون سوريا كما كانت قبل الثورة السلمية ؟ ام ان تكون سوريا كما هي الان ؟
بشار الاسد ليس مجرما بل حاكم يخطئ ويصيب فان اخطئ فله اجر وان اصاب فله أجرين 
بشار الاسد ليس كافرا حيث هو يصلي ويصوم ويوحد الله ولم يمنع احد من الصلاة وهذا اكثر من كاف ليحرم دمه


----------



## السنفور الصناعي (26 مايو 2015)

انا لا اريد ان تكون سوريا كما كانت قبل الثورة ... ولا اريد ان تكون سوريا كما هي الان ... اريد ان تكون سوريا دولة قانون ومؤسسات ، دولة تحترم مواطنيها، دولة يعيش فيها السوري بكرامة .... شوية كرامة بس...
سوريا لم تكن دولة ... سوريا كانت مزرعة للاسد ولمن لف لفه ، هل يعقل ان 20% من الاقتصاد السوري كان بيد ابن خالة بشار الاسد (رامي مخلوف)؟؟؟
تقول لي بشار الاسد ليس مجرما.... بالله عليك كيف يكون المجرمون اذن !!؟؟؟ ... 
قتل بشار الاسد مايزيد عن 300000 سوري وتقول لي ليس مجرما....!!!!
قتل بشار الاسد 1600 سوري بلحظة واحدة في مجزرة الكيماوي في الغوطة الشرقية بدمشق وتقول لي ليس مجرما..!!!!!
بشار الاسد يرتكب كل يوم عشرات المجازر في سوريا بالطيران الحربي والبراميل المتفجرة وتقول لي ليس مجرما..!!!!
بشار الاسد ارتكب عشرات المجازر بحق المدنيين ذبحا بالسكاكين في الحولة وبانياس والبيضا وداريا وتقول لي ليس مجرما..!!!!
الجرائم التي يرتكبها بشار الاسد في السجون لا يمكن ان يتخيلها عقل وتقول لي ليس مجرما...!!!!

بعد كل ذلك بالله عليك قلي كيف يصبح الانسان مجرما وقاتلا وسفاحا...!!؟؟؟؟ مالكم كيف تحكمون؟؟؟

بشار الاسد يصلي ويصوم !!!!!!!؟؟؟؟ بشار الاسد علوي.. كيف يعني يصلي ويصوم...!!؟؟؟ 
ولنفترض انه كذلك، هل هذا يعطيه الحق لقتل الشعب السوري بكافة انواع الاسلحة (لم يبق سلاح واحد لم يستخدمه بشار الاسد ضد السوريين الا النووي ولو كان يملكه لاستخدمه)...
انا اصلي واصوم... اذن ليس لديك مشكلة ان اذبح اطفالك وارتكب كل المحرمات ضدك...اليس كذلك؟؟؟
ارجوكم.....افتحوا اعينكم.... استفيقوا من غفلتكم....اما آن لكم ان تعرفوا الحق من الباطل..؟؟؟
والله اني اخاف عليكم يوم القيامة ان يسالكم الله عز وجل لم وقفتم الى جانب بشار الاسد وناصرتموه....كيف سيكون جوابكم..؟؟
اللهم اني بلغت...اللهم فاشهد.


----------



## ALUMIN (26 مايو 2015)

من السذاجة الاعتقاد ان بشار الاسد هو الذي يسعى الى قتل الابرياء بصفة متعمدة ويسعى الى تدمير سوريا بعدما بناها و اكرم شعبها والعيب والفخ الذي وقع فيه الكثير منكم انهم صدقوا الكثير من اخبار الفاسقين بل غسلوا ادمغتهم بهده الاخبار الخبيثة 
ان كنت من هؤلاء فخصص من وقتك 15 ثانية و تذكر فيها ذكريات الطفولة ثم قم بصلاة الاستخارة لعل ذلك يفيدك في الهداية الى الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الظالين


----------



## السنفور الصناعي (27 مايو 2015)

يعني بشار الاسد لم يقتل المدنيين بصورة متعمدة ... ولكنه قتل 300000 مدني بطريق الخطأ !!!!!
أنا لا اسمع اخبار من احد... ولا أتابع أخبار احد ، ولكني ارى مايجري على ارض الواقع ... أنا اعيش في سورية واعرف تماما مايجري على الارض ... 
أرى بأم عيني الطائرات التي تقصف المدنيين والبراميل المتفجرة التي تلقى على المدنيين..
أرى بأم عيني الدمار والخراب الذي ألحقه هذا المعتوه بشار الاسد بالبشر والحجر والشجر..
نعم بشار الاسد يتعمد قتل المدنيين الابرياء.... عندما يتم تحرير منطقة ما وتخرج عن سيطرته ، فإنه يقوم بالانتقام من المدنيين وذلك بقصف القرى والمدن المجاورة، هذا ماأراه بأم عيني وليس ما أسمعه من هنا وهناك..
أما ان كنت أنت من متابعي الاعلام السوري وقنوات المماتعة، فأنصحك بالابتعاد عنها لأنها لن تأتي عليك الا بالوبال والخسران ولن تنفعك يوم القيامة عند العرض على الملك الجبار....
الله أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه ... وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه...


----------



## ALUMIN (27 مايو 2015)

تقول وتصر ان بشار الاسد قتل 300000 شخص !
اذن كم قتل داعش ؟
كم قتلت جبهة النصرة ?
كم قتلت العصابات الاخرى التي تطالب بالحرية ?
تقول انت لا تسمع الاخبار من احد اذن من اين اتيت بهذا الرقم300000 ؟
وتذكر انه من يعيش داخل الغابة يرى بعضها اما الذي يعيش بعيدا عن الغابة يرها كلها


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 يونيو 2015)

اخواني عذرا المنتدى بعيد عن السياسة
للعلم فقط
و لذلك اذا اردتم الاشتراك في تصميم طائرة فأنا لا امانع من جمع فريق
وليستفيد الجميع من علمكم
ولكن ان تحول الموضوع الى سياسي فسأقوم بحذفه فورا


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (1 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
الأخ alumin واضح أنك لست من سورية ..
أنا مهندس الكترون ويسعدني أن أشارك في هذا الأجر ...
فقد رأيت بعيني كيف تسقط البراميل على أبناء الشعب السوري ..
الأخ السنفور الصناعي راسلني على الخاص ..
سنفعلها بإذن الله ...


----------



## ALUMIN (2 يونيو 2015)

الجبل الأقرع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> الأخ alumin واضح أنك لست من سورية ..
> أنا مهندس الكترون ويسعدني أن أشارك في هذا الأجر ...
> فقد رأيت بعيني كيف تسقط البراميل على أبناء الشعب السوري ..
> ...


وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركته
اخي انا من الجزائر ورأيت مشاهد الحرب و الفتنة في عشرية الجزائر السوداء حيث حدتث مجازر مروعة اين في احد المرات في قرية تقع بقرب ثكنة عسكرية قتقتل في ليلة واحدة اكثر من 1000 من البشر من رجال واطفال ...لم يقتلوا بغاز الكلور او اسلحة الدمار الشامل لكن قتلوا واحد بواحد دبحا و حرقا واغتصب النساء امام ازواجهن و اولدهم مزقت بطون النساء الحوامل ......... فاتهمت الكثير من دول العالم الجيش الجزائري بفعل ذلك بحجة ان القرية لا تبعد الا ببضع مئات من الامتار من الثكنة العسكرية وتكررت هذه المجاز عدة مرات لكن الشعب الجزائري استعمل البصيرة وليس البصر ليحكم على الاشياء و تذكر مكر وخداع فرنسا التي رأينا منها خلال 132 سنة من استعمارها العجب العجاب 
اخي اذا رجعت الى كتاب الله ستجد ان الله تعالى حذرنا في كثير من المرات من الفتن والحروب التي كانت وستكون من فعل اليهود فمثلا 
قال الله تعالى (وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُوْدُ يَدُ اللهِ مَغْلُوْلَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيْهِمْ وَلُعِنُوْا بِمَا قَالُوْا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوْطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيْدَنَّ كَثِيْرًا مِّنْهُمْ مَّا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوْا نَارًا لِّلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا وَاللهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِيْنَ.) (سورة المائدة أية 64).​انا متأكد انك متأكد من اشياء معينة لكن استعمل بصيرتك قبل ان تستعمل بصرك و ارجع الى كلام الله تعالى


----------



## سيار (12 يونيو 2015)

الله المستعان 

الله المستعان


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (19 يونيو 2015)

انا بعيد عن هندسة الطياران .. وكنت اتمنى انى اقدر اساعدك ... والله ينصر الشعب السوري على الظالم بشار 

ولكن حسب بعض معلوماتي بالهندسه اود ان اعطي بعض الافكار 

ان الوزن 10 كيلو غير وزن الطياره 

ان يتم بالحسبان اقصى ارتفاع راسي واقصى بعد افقي تقدر الطائرة تبتعد فيه بالحمل 

وعند الابتعاد ووصولها فوق الهدف يتم التخلص من الحمل من خلال سيرفو والرجوع بالطائره لاستخدامها مره اخرى بحمل اخر 

حسب بعض معلوماتي في طائرات جاهزه مداها بحدود كيلو ولكن لا اعلم عن مقدرتها بحمل الوزن

ملاحظه اخيره 

مشكلة اغلب الطائرات البطاريه لا تعمل اكثر من 15 الى 25 دقيقه ولابد اخذ بالاعتبار زمن الذهاب والعوده 


اتوقع الشباب تخصص الطياران الموجودين بالمنتدى قادرين على التفاعل مع الموضوع 

اتذكر في برنامج اماراتي وحتى شركة امازون كانت عندهم فكره بتوصيل البريد والاغراض من خلال هذه النوعيه من الطائرات 




اللهم انصر الشعب السوري


----------



## jamal_ (28 مارس 2016)

*إخواني السلام عليكم **.

**أخي السنفور الصناعي*
أنا من الجزائر و إني أدعوا الله ليل نهار أن ينصر الشعب السوري على الظالم بشار .
كما أرجوا أن يقوم أحد المختصين في طلبك بمساعدتك التي هي علم بحت و جهادٌ حَقْ .
كما أحيطك علمًا بأنه لا يمثل الجزائر و لا الشعب الجزائري كل من يقف مع الطاغية بشار .
فمن وقف معه أسال الله أن يحشره معه .*
*
كما أنني عشت سنوات الرعب و الخوف و المجازر التي إرتكبتها المخابرات الفرنسية بقيادة جنرلات فرنسا في الجزائر الذين قتلوا و إغتصبوا و دمرت و إختطفا و مازال شرهم إلى اليوم حيث قاموا بتفريخ كتاكيت صغيرة في مختبراتهم غرسوا فيها سمومهم أذكر لكم مثال منها فايروس يسمى المرجئة .

التعريف بفايروس المرجئة :

هو فايروس مبرمج تم تفريخه و صناعته في مختبرات المخابرات يتخذ بلازمة تسمى السلفية و أطلقو عليه إسم ( السلفية العلمية ) و حشى للسلفية الصادقة التي هي على ضوء الكتاب و السنة إعتقادًا و قولا و عملا و هي بريئة منهم . 

مميزات هذا الفايروس المرجئ :

يتميز هذا الفايرس بشن هجوم مضاد لكل من يتعرض للحاكم الظالم بالإنتقاد و يستعمل سلاح خفيف الوزن يسمى ( الفتنة و التحذير منها ) و يرش بهذا السلاح كل من يخالفه كما يطلق أعيرة نارية على خصمه تسمى التكفير فكل من يقول كلمة حق في السلاطين الجائرين يطلقون عليه لقب تكفيري و مبتدع و مفتن .
كما يضربون لنا الأمثال بما تفعله بعض المخابرات التي تعمل بتقليد لباس الإسلاميين ثم ترتكب الجرائم في حق الأبرياء و الهدف من ذلك تشويه صورة الإسلاميين و جعل الناس ينفرون منهم و يبلغون عنهم و لترسيخ صورة هؤلاء عند الناس بأنهم إرهابيين و أن الإسلام لا يؤمر بالقتل و هم يقتلون إذا هم مجرمون و الإسلام بريء منهم. . . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .
فشكل هذا الفايرس من الخارج ( للتورية ) سلفي ، و حشى للسلفية الطاهرة و الشريفة . و من الداخل ( . . . . . ) يعض كل من يتعارض و سياسة سيده .
كما يدور هذا الفايرس مع الأحداث و يتقمص و يقلد السلفيين في لباسهم و يرتاد المساجد و يزاحم على الصفوف الأولى و يفتح رجليه في الصف و يتنصت على المسلمين و يذهب ليبلغ الدوائر الحكومية ثم يأخذ أجرته عند نهاية كل شهر من طرف مرؤسيه و العجيب أن بعضهم يوصل أخبار الشباب المسلم إلى الظلمة البغاة بدون أجرة إعتقادًا منهم بانهم سيتحصلون على الأجر في الآخرة أو كما أقنعوهم بذلك .
و لقد عانينا في الجزائر من طرف هذه الفايروسات بعد ما قام أسيادها أبناء فرنسا بقتلنا من سنة 1992 تاريخ الإنقلاب المشؤوم الذي قاده ابن فرنسا الكبران خالد نزار و عصابته الدموية و ذلك كما صرح صحافي فرنسي بأنه أي نزار ذهب يومين إلى فرنسا و هناك إحتمع بمجلس عسكري يمثل الجمهورية الفرنسية و أمروه بأنه لا يوجد حل للجزائر إلا بإجراء إنقلاب على الرئيس و قلب الموازين و هذا ما تم و إن ما نسميه اليوم بفايروسات المرجئة لهو من آثار ذلك ..

نظرة فايروس المرجئة إلى الحاكم :
 
كل ما يفعله الحاكم مباح و حلال و من ذلك إستباحة الحدود و مساعدة فرنسا عدو الأمس و اليوم لضرب المسلمين في مالي بفتح الأجواء و المطارات العسكرية في جننوب الجزائر . 
فالمرجئة في الجزائر غير بعيدين عن العلويين في نظرتهم لتقديس الحاكم ـ فأصلا هم لا يظنون بأن الحاكم يمكن له أن يخطئ ، لكن إن إستطعنا أقناعهم و هذا بعد جهدٍ جهيد لأننا نعاني من بطء و قلت فهمهم ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك نحن لا نثق فيهم لأن الكثير ممن حاورهم بِنِيَّةِ إظهار الحق لهم يقولون له متظاهرين بأنهم إقتنعوا بالحجة و بالدليل بينما هم في الواقع عكس ذلك إذ يبيتون من القول شيء آخر ليتفاجأ كل من حاورهم حيث يجد نفسه في اليوم الموالي عند الدوائر الحكومية .
أقول إن إقتنعوا 
فسيقولون عن جرائمه العظيمة الهائلة الكبيرة هو بشر يمكن أن يخطئ - يعني جريمته ترتقي لأن تكون خطء فحسب ليس أكثر - و يلتمسون له الأعذار القبيحة التي هي أشد من الذنب و يقولون ملبسين الحق بالباطل { ( سبحــــــــــــــــــــــــان الــــــــلّــــــــــه ) هذا بشر يمكن أن يصيب و يخطئ } و هو قد إرتكب جرائم قتل مروعة مثل بشار الطاغية الذي يرمي البراميل على إخواننا في سوريا .


فايروسات المرجئة المبرمجة و نظرتهم للواقع :

تعمودوا كعادتهم و كما علموهم بأن يخفوا الحقيقة التي لا يستطيع مخلوق أن يخفيها و هي نزول الشعب السوري لمدة ستة أشهر في مسيرات سلمية و لا حجرة واحدة قاموا برميها على أي أحد من عصابة بشار كانت مسيرات سلمية تطالب بإصلاحات ، يعني لم يكن في أبجديات الشعب السوري طلب تغيير النظام من أصله بل كان يطالب بتحسين مستوى المعيشة و أصلا كان سبب نزوله للشارع ليعبر عن أمله في تطبيق العهود التي قطعها النظام المقبور على نفسه و ما نزل الشعب إلا بالتذكير بها ، لكن بشار الطاغية كان يرد عليهم طيلة الستة أشهر بالكلاشنيكوف .
فالمرجئة لا يريدون الكلام عن جرائم بشار و هو من إبتدا و إنما يحدثونك عن دفاع الناس على انفسهم و ردهم على قاتليهم و يصورونه بأنه جريمة و كأن دفاعهم عن أنفسهم هو الجريمة و يقيسون الحديث على جرائم بشار بها بقولهم أنظروا إلى كم قتلت العصابات الأخرى التي تطالب بالحرية .
تمام مثلما كان أحفاد فرنسا يقومون بالرد على الثورة الجزائرية و قالوا عليهم أصحاب فتنة و تسببوا بقتل الشعب الجزائري و ذلك بطلبهم الحرية من فرنسا و فرنسا توفر لنا الخبز و الحليب فحرام نطردها من الجزائر .
---------------------------------------------
قلت هذا بسب ما نعيشه في الجزائر و سوف لن أرد على كل من علق على ماكتبت بالمدح أو بالإنتقاد .
لأنني إن رددت على من مدح فلن يزيدني مدحه على ما وهبنني ربِّي .
ومن ذَمَّنِي من مرجئة العصر فلن ينتقص مني شيء و لا يستحق ردي عليه لأن ردِّي عليه فيه قيمة له و هو في الأصل بوق يلهث على فتاة الخبز عند الجلاد و ينتظر ما بقى من طعام على موائده .
و الأهم من هذا هو أنه ليس حر مثلي فلا يمكن أن يتساوى عبد رضي بالذل و المهانة مع حر يريد ان يعليا هامته في السماء . 
إلى كل المتألمين على سورية لا تبخلوا على إخوانكم بالدعاء و بالمساعدة و الله ينصرهم على بشار الظالم المجرم العلوي 
وكل من لديه معلومات في ما طلب أخينا المدعو : السنفور الصناعيأرجوا أن تزودوه بها و هذا جهاد ضد العدو أرجوا من الله أن يحتسبه في ميزان حسناتكم .
كما أن زكاة العلم إخراجه و كل ذلك في فائدة رواد موقعنا الغالي و النفيس . أسأل الله أن يديمه و يبقيه إلى الأبد نورا يملئ الدنيا يضيء به كل من تعتمت عليه الأشياء .
هذا الرابط سيفيدكم و سأرفق لك pdf 


http://avb.s-oman.net/showthread.php?t=2072565


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8vVlh4kWGE


http://www.arabrcshop.com/


http://defense-arab.com/vb/threads/31069/


----------



## ابو محمد الشامي (20 ديسمبر 2016)

انت تقول الذي يعبش خارج الغابة
مايهمني اذا كنت ارى الاطفال اشلاء على يد هذا الحقير
لم يبق حقير في العالم الا جاء ليقتل أطفالنا 
اذا كانت داعش تقتل هل هذا مبرر ليقتل
ومن الذي بدأ بالقتل
من قتل المتظاهرين
انت لاترى الا مايقوله لك الخنزير بشار الأسد


----------



## epour (3 يناير 2017)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## epour (3 يناير 2017)

مشكوووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المتكامل (6 يناير 2017)

*سيد سنفور يبدو انك لا زلت سنفور بكل شي لذلك ارجو من المشرف على المنتدى الغاء هذه المشاركة لكي لا تكون سبب للمشاحنات بين الاعضاء وليبقى محافظا على اسمه منتدى المهندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين العرب .
*


----------



## المتكامل (6 يناير 2017)

الزميل المشرف على القسم السيد سامح من الافضل حذف هذا الموضوع فلو كان السيد سنفور صادق بما يدعي لكان طرح الموضوع بشكل جاد اكثر من هذه الطريقة الرخصية


----------



## lion heart3 (27 يناير 2017)

اخوتي الاعزاء : المفروض ان هذا موقع علمي تخصصي تطرح فيه الافكار والابحاث الهندسية ..وليس منتدى سياسي .اما الجهاد ففي فلسطين المجال اوسع .والقذيفة التي تطلق في سورية تقتل مسلم لان شعب سورية باكثريته مسلم .وكمهندسين عليكم ان تكونوا اكثر وعيا وتتجهوا للعلم والاختراع وانتاج التطبيقات النافعة .


----------



## lion heart3 (27 يناير 2017)

الاخ سنفور انت كشخص يعيش على الارض السورية اسالك الم ترى جرات متفجرة وسيارات مفخخة ..الم يقتل لك قريب او صديق من هذه الجرات او المفخخات او القناصة ؟؟اتقوا الله وكفانا دما .


----------



## عمرو المنزلاوى (5 فبراير 2017)

الله ينتقم من بشار ومن عاونه


----------



## husian20 (6 فبراير 2017)

طب يا اخوان بعيد عن السياسة .. اى شخص حابب يفيدوو بكون ممتاز ويفيدنا لانه العلم سيسئل عنه


----------

